# Motorola SB5101 modem driver



## Maurob (Sep 21, 2005)

My Motorola Modem SB5101 not recognised by XP Pro 64x. Is there a driver for this? thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if this driver does not support 64 then email or phone them for info on it
http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/support/default.asp?supportSection=CableModems


----------

